# Opinions on Black & Blue Law Enforcement Stickers



## extra300 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wanted to see the general opinion of LEO's on the black and blue stickers people are putting on their cars. 

Seems like I'm seeing more and more of them out there. Any feelings on it, do you put one on your own car?

Thanks


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No I do not have one on my car. They do not mean anything anymore because every Tom Dick and Harry has one and none of them are LE. Besides people hate cops so why draw attention to our cars. Just end up with people keying it etc.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

It's bad enough I have to put a transfer station and beach sticker on my car. The lower profile I maintain the better.


----------



## extra300 (Jul 2, 2009)

CJIS said:


> No I do not have one on my car. They do not mean anything anymore because every Tom Dick and Harry has one and none of them are LE. Besides people hate cops so why draw attention to our cars. Just end up with people keying it etc.


Yea thats exactly what I was thinking...

Thanks


----------

